# Gallbladder aspiration/49080



## Sephardic (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm having a hard time figuring out what code to use for this procedure.

History: Sepsis

Using CT guidance, a 22-gauge spinal needle was advanced into the
gallbladder and a small amount of dark fluid was removed and sent to
laboratory for further evaluation. There was no gross pus identified.

Conclusion:
Gallbladder aspiration performed with a 22-gauge needle

I was thinking 49080 but it almost doesn't sound right...

Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shirleybala (Mar 23, 2009)

I am thinking that 22 gauge needle is a fine needle and the codes are 10022, 77012-26


----------



## Sephardic (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks! That's a big help. That thought ran through my mind but since he said spinal needle I was thinking it must have been a larger needle.


----------

